# Your Average Bowl of Tobacco



## NeverBend (Aug 29, 2009)

What do you believe is the average amount of tobacco that you use per bowl?

You can think of this in terms of how many bowls do you get from a 50 gram tin. Keep in mind that there are 28.35 grams to the ounce.

Most of my pipes have pretty large capacities and I believe that I use between 4 to 7 grams with an average just above 5, so I'll say

*5.3 grams*, or 1/5th of an ounce.

Next...


----------



## cpmcdill (Jan 11, 2014)

NeverBend said:


> What do you believe is the average amount of tobacco that you use per bowl?
> 
> You can think of this in terms of how many bowls do you get from a 50 gram tin. Keep in mind that there are 28.35 grams to the ounce.
> 
> ...


Like you I tend to favor larger capacity pipes, so it's likely I average about the same, gram-wise. I don't have a scale sensitive enough to measure grams, but it would be interesting to know how much gets used, and even how much unsmoked dottle gets dumped in the course of a year.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

NeverBend said:


> What do you believe is the average amount of tobacco that you use per bowl?
> 
> You can think of this in terms of how many bowls do you get from a 50 gram tin. Keep in mind that there are 28.35 grams to the ounce.
> 
> ...


Wow. Your pipes must be humongous. I thought my pipes were on the large size (Cavicchis, Radices, etc), but about 2.5 to 3 gms is all I get in them, and that usually lasts me well over an hour.


----------



## El wedo del milagro (Jul 3, 2012)

Most of my pipes are small to medium. I guess ~2 grams per smoke. I pack my small bowls fairly tight, and the larger the bowl the looser it is filled.


----------



## NeverBend (Aug 29, 2009)

MarkC said:


> Wow. Your pipes must be humongous. I thought my pipes were on the large size (Cavicchis, Radices, etc), but about 2.5 to 3 gms is all I get in them, and that usually lasts me well over an hour.


Hi Mark,

I have mostly big billiards but not huge. I used a digital scale bought off of eBay a couple of years ago that's been pretty accurate but I can't be totally certain at such small weights. I've been smoking only Virginia flakes lately that are heavier than ribbon cut.

I started this thread because a large James Upshall billiard of mine (~2-3/8" height) ate 7 grams (3 full flakes of Stokkebye Luxury Navy Flake) and the smoke lasted for over 2-1/2 hours that made curious regarding the number of bowls smokers are getting out of 50 grams (tin). A Barling canadian used only 4 grams so I'd get between 7-12 bowls depending on the pipe used and at an assumed cost of $9.00 per tin that breaks down to about $1.30 down to $.75. Obviously I can adjust the cost basis for the savings by buying in bulk.

I'm very familiar with Radice and their pipes can get very large but they taper the tobacco chamber like Caminetto (and Ascorti) but your smoking times indicates that you're smoking very smoothly. Well done.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

I conducted an experiment not too long ago where I smoked straght through a 50g tin of ribbon cut tobacco using a rotation of my aromatic pipes, which represent a decent cross-section of sizes. I got 20 ibowls, or ~12 per ounce. So I work with 2.5g per bowl as my average load.


----------



## Er999 (May 31, 2013)

Unfortunately, out of necessity, I have to use medium to small pipes as I don't have nearly enough time to smoke a large pipe. out: And on top of that, I likely would need to build up to smoking a large pipe once the unfortunate necessity gets erased by wonderful opportunity. But I am confident that that day will be inside of 5+ years.eace:p :evil:



El wedo del milagro said:


> Most of my pipes are small to medium. I guess ~2 grams per smoke. * I pack my small bowls fairly tight, and the larger the bowl the looser it is filled.*


:ask:Huh, I never thought of it like that, (either that or it never really _clicked_ in my head) this might actually improve my smoke from now on. I'll have to remember this, thanks! :thumb:


----------



## beercritic (Feb 13, 2011)

I'm guessing 3 to 3.5 gms. Gonna get a couple cobs with large bowls.


----------



## Gigmaster (Jan 12, 2009)

I weighted a load for my MM General, and it came out to 6.7 oz. of MM Country Gentleman. 

My Diplomat held 3.6 oz. of Missouri Pride, and my Eaton held 1.8 oz. of Great Dane. 

I used my Ohaus Lab Scale.


----------



## El wedo del milagro (Jul 3, 2012)

Gigmaster said:


> I weighted a load for my MM General, and it came out to 6.7 oz. of MM Country Gentleman.


No way. Yer mixing up grams and ounces. I know a General is a largeish pipe, but no way over a third of a pound of tobacco fits in there.


----------



## Emperor Zurg (May 6, 2013)

El wedo del milagro said:


> No way. Yer mixing up grams and ounces. I know a General is a largeish pipe, but no way over a third of a pound of tobacco fits in there.


Hehe - either that or the bowl on that CG must look like a coffee cup


----------



## Gigmaster (Jan 12, 2009)

You are correct. I meant grams.

I wish the world would settle on one system of measurements. I write a lot of cookbooks for people, and I am always having to convert stuff.



El wedo del milagro said:


> No way. Yer mixing up grams and ounces. I know a General is a largeish pipe, but no way over a third of a pound of tobacco fits in there.


----------

